# The Midnight Knitter of West Cape May



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100311/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_midnight_knitter


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, there were some bad puns in the comments section

I wonder how long it takes to knit a sweater for a tree?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Twas the mad knitter, that knits at midnight! Lock your doors, & stay inside, least you get the comfy sweater treatment!


----------

